# Another LM2 question



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance....but can the LM1 & 2's be used as muffler replacments or resinator replacements? 
I was planning on using them in place of my stock mufflers....
who ever had the goat before me cut the res off the car.
So I have cats, straight pipes to stock mufflers.....


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

whats wrong with that? is it just to loud?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep - they can. Might take some welding/fabrication based on what the previous did to the system. Can you take a Pic. of your current set-up?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

No I was wanting to use the LM2's for my mufflers.
I just wanted to make sure they will work.


----------

